
Free Speech Matters, Even When It’s Not Protected by the First Amendment - andrenth
https://quillette.com/2019/08/18/free-speech-matters-even-when-its-not-protected-by-the-first-amendment/
======
auslander
Its quite simple, really. There are laws in EU against hate speech, by race,
religion and so on. For some reason there is no such laws in US.

~~~
anfilt
How does this have anything to do with the article? It's about private/non-
government entities.

I honestly find it weird the EU has such laws because it is the government
policing speech. I just don't think that is a power that any government should
have or wield for any purpose.

A quick glance of the article seems to point/hint to we should hold other
entities to the same standard we hold our governments. Honestly, that is
something I don't really see a government can legally do or probably should
do. It also something I don't think we will see socially pushed. As socially
why would people protect toxic or things of a vitriolic nature.

I think this really just comes down to principle vs reality. People don't
follow their principles completely & perfectly. It can make people seem
hypocritical, logically inconsistent or compromising. However, people are
allowed to do that. However, I think we should hold our
governments/institutions to a higher bar than that for sure.

~~~
auslander
"Hate speech in the United States is not regulated, in contrast to that of
most other liberal democracies."

I think any civilized country should have these laws, and most do.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech_in_the_United_St...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech_in_the_United_States)

~~~
anfilt
I don't think that is a role or a power a government should have. I am aware
other countries tend be less certain about this than the US. However, looking
at data here you can see that it's still not a small amount of people in other
Countries. Even at times exceeding 50%.

Image with some interesting data. [https://www.pewresearch.org/global/wp-
content/uploads/sites/...](https://www.pewresearch.org/global/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/2015/11/Democracy-Report-80.png)

Honestly there is more discussion, about this coming out of the US because we
consider a wider area of things as free speech. It really comes down to the
fact we see other entities not following the same principles we hold our
government too. However, like I said earlier people or other private entities
do not have to have the same standards or be consistent like a government.

Also that is one the biggest problems with giving government the power to
police speech is how to be consistent.

